# Portugal Visa Process - Question



## NelsonTechTravel (3 mo ago)

Hello Expat Forum!

Lots of great info here. I'm hoping you all can help me with a question.

I am a citizen of the U.S. living in France as a visitor/tourist; I have accepted a job offer in Portugal. My employer will be obtaining a work permit for me. It is my understanding that I must then obtain a work visa to enter Portugal (via the Portuguese consulate) and then a residence permit after I enter Portugal.

The thing that is unique is that I currently reside in France. Does anyone know if I can submit for a work visa at a Portuguese consulate in France as an American? Also: will I have to relinquish my passport and have it shipped to me?

Best!
Thank you!


----------



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

I think it depends what kind of visa you are currently on. Are you on a 90 day tourist visa? 6 month tourist visa? Normally, I've been told you have to apply from your home country. If you are legitimately a "resident" of France, this answer might be different for you.

You'd best discuss your situation with a qualified immigration specialist in Portugal. Usually you can get an initial consultation for free. When you email them, do NOT detail your situation. Just request an online live chat regarding your desire to work in Portugal. Then detail your situation (currently living in France under X-visa) face-to-face. 

Get at least two professional opinions before taking any action. 

Let us know how your situation turns out. The cross boarder issue is unique and I for one am interested in what the answer is!


----------

